# Saffron Spice Metheglin



## summersolstice (Mar 6, 2010)

This is a spiced mead using saffron. 

I began with a traditional mead:

15 pounds of alfalfa honey
water to five gallons

Hydrate D-47 per manufacturer's instructions. Step feed at 12 hours, 1/3 sugar break, and 2/3 sugar break.

OG 1.106
FG .996

Here are the spices for a 3-gallon batch:

Roast 3 grams of saffron in a small frying pan (be careful with this stuff - it's worth more than gold!) and add to a French press along with 3 small thumbnails of fresh ginger, 3 bay leaves, ½ cinnamon stick, a couple of pinches of blade mace, and 4 tablespoons grains of paradise. Add 3/4 cup boiling water and steep for 30 minutes. Cool to room temperature and add to a 3-gallon glass carboy. Add 1 pound of alfalfa honey. Add base dry traditional mead. Age for three to six months and, when clear, bottle.

Bottle the remainder as a traditional mead, if desired.


----------



## St Allie (Mar 29, 2010)

What does 3 grams of saffron cost in the US? 

Also..how long are you cellaring this one for?

Allie


----------



## summersolstice (Mar 30, 2010)

I think I actually bought 10 grams. I don't remember the cost but it was ridiculously expensive for the amount. Overall not too bad though. I cellared for a year prior to tasting and I really enjoyed it. I have a few bottles left somewhere...


----------

